# reflector = ανακλαστήρας, κν. ρεφλεκτέρ



## Palavra (Sep 2, 2008)

Ή, για να το θέσω καλύτερα, ο *ανακλαστήρας *είναι μια λέξη που χρησιμοποιείται ευρύτερα στο χώρο της φωτογραφίας και της τηλεόρασης;
Μιλάμε για τις λευκές ομπρελίτσες που χρησιμοποιούνται για να στρέψουν το φως δεξιά και αριστερά.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reflector_(photography)

Το πρόβλημά μου είναι ότι ενώ βρήκα τη συγκεκριμένη απόδοση για το reflector, η αναζήτηση της ελληνικής λέξης οδηγεί σε άσχετα ευρήματα για αυτοκίνητα.


----------



## nickel (Sep 2, 2008)

ανακλαστήρας
ομπρέλα ανάκλασης

Το Χρώμιο μού δίνει ικανοποιητικά ευρήματα.


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 2, 2008)

Palavra said:


> Ή, για να το θέσω καλύτερα, ο *ανακλαστήρας *είναι μια λέξη που χρησιμοποιείται ευρύτερα στο χώρο της φωτογραφίας και της τηλεόρασης;
> Μιλάμε για τις λευκές ομπρελίτσες που χρησιμοποιούνται για να στρέψουν το φως δεξιά και αριστερά.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reflector_(photography)
> 
> Το πρόβλημά μου είναι ότι ενώ βρήκα τη συγκεκριμένη απόδοση για το reflector, η αναζήτηση της ελληνικής λέξης οδηγεί σε άσχετα ευρήματα για αυτοκίνητα.



Ομπρέλα ανάκλασης ή διάχυσης, νομίζω.

Καλό βράδυ.


----------



## Elena (Sep 3, 2008)

:) Στο «Λούφα και Παραλλαγή», πάντως, «ρεφλεκτέρ» τα λέγανε...



(Κι από το dpgr...

1.

_Αλλά η χρήση πολωτικού φίλτρου είναι φυσικός τρόπος, δεν είναι κομπιουτερίστικο τρυκ!... Με την ίδια λογική δεν θα πρέπει να χρησιμοποιούμε ούτε φλας, ούτε ρεφλεκτέρ ή ομπρέλες ή άλλες τεχνικές. Μπορεί ο ουρανός να μην ήταν τόσο μπλε, αλλά ούτε στις νυχτερινές είναι τόσο φωτεινός, ούτε στα ηλιοβασιλέματα είναι κόκκινος, ούτε στις ασπρόμαυρες φωτό είναι γκρίζος... :)_


http://www.dpgr.gr/forum/index.php?action=printpage;topic=16587.0


και 2.

Προσωπικά δεν έχω κανέναν ενδιασμό να χρησιμοποιήσω το οποιοδήποτε μέσο για να περιγράψω αυτό που εγώ είδα ή θα ήθελα να είχα δει κάποια στιγμή....
Στο φινάλε αν εκθέσω την δουλειά μου θα κριθώ από το αποτέλεσμα και όχι από το άν κρατάω την μηχανή ...ανάποδα....έχω ένα φακό ...ματσούκι...και με περιτριγυρίζουν και 2-3 βαστάζοι με τα ρεφλεκτέρ και τα τρίποδα....


http://www.dpgr.gr/forum/index.php?topic=16587.15)

Ενδεχομένως από εκεί να πέρασε και στο ΦΕΚ :

7) Φωτιστικά Σώματα 

Ένας επαρκής αριθμός Φωτιστικών Σωμάτων διαφόρων κατηγόριων σε ισχύ και τύπων (tungsten-daylight κτλ.), πλέον των 50 με όλα τα παρελκόμενα τους (τριόδια, παντιέρες, φίλτρα, πολ-κατ, τσιμπίδες, ρεφλεκτέρ κτλ.) που θα καλύπτει τις ανάγκες των δύο πλατό αλλά και τις ανάγκες των γυρισμάτων που θα προκύπτουν εκτός των εγκαταστάσεων της σχολής . 


8) Μηχανήματα Μοντάζ

http://www.etekt.gr/gr/images/proedriko_diatagma.doc


Βtw: ειδοποιήθηκαν δύο φίλοι επαγγελματίες φωτογράφοι, πάντως. Να δούμε τι θα πουν. :)


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 3, 2008)

Γενικά, πολλά απ' αυτά κρατούν την ξένη τους ονομασία σε Ελληνοποιημένη μορφή, π.χ. arc -> άρκο, reflector-> ρεφλεκτέρ (το λένε κάποιοι) και άλλα. Επίσης, μπορεί να ισχύουν δύο ή τρεις διαφορετικές ονομασίες για το ίδιο φωτιστικό.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 3, 2008)

Καλημέρα και σας ευχαριστώ όλους! Να πω, κατ' αρχάς, ότι ψάχνω κάτι που δεν είναι για επιστημονικό κείμενο, επομένως η λέξη που έχει επικρατήσει στο χώρο μου κάνει μια χαρά.


----------



## Elena (Sep 3, 2008)

Ήρθε και η ενημέρωση από δύο μεριές.

Επειδή το ρεφλεκτέρ μπορεί να είναι οποιουδήποτε σχήματος (π.χ. τετράγωνο, ορθογώνιο, ακόμα κι ένα πτερύγιο ή ένας... τοίχος!), καλό είναι οι αποδόσεις με «ομπρέλα» να αποφεύγονται γενικότερα. Από εκεί και πέρα, ναι, λέγονται «ρεφλεκτέρ» και χρησιμοποιείται και ο όρος «ανακλαστήρας» (όπως, για παράδειγμα, εδώ).


----------



## nickel (Sep 3, 2008)

Elena said:


> Επειδή το ρεφλεκτέρ μπορεί να είναι οποιουδήποτε σχήματος (π.χ. τετράγωνο, ορθογώνιο, ακόμα κι ένα πτερύγιο ή ένας... τοίχος!), καλό είναι οι αποδόσεις με «ομπρέλα» να αποφεύγονται γενικότερα.


Σωστό, γι' αυτό και η ομπρέλα δεν μπήκε στον τίτλο.


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 3, 2008)

Λοιπόν, τώρα που πρόλαβα να κοιτάξω τη βιβλιοθήκη μου, βρήκα ότι λέγονται και ανταυγαστήρες (ρεφλεκτέρ). Πηγή: Γ. Καβάγιας: Ο κιν/φος χωρίς μυστικά, Καστανιώτης, 1990.

Ωραία λέξη ο ανταυγαστήρας, ε κύριε Νίκελ;


----------



## nickel (Sep 3, 2008)

Ομολογώ ότι ήταν η πρώτη που σκέφτηκα (το ρεφλεκτέρ δεν το είχα ξανακούσει, σε λάθος κύκλους κυκλοφορώ), αλλά δεν βρήκα ικανοποιητικά ευρήματα και μπορώ να το κατανοήσω. Εμπνεόμενος από τον τίτλο της εκπομπής του Τρίτου («Πού πάει η μουσική όταν δεν την ακούμε πια;»), θα μπορούσα κι εγώ να αναρωτηθώ: «Πού πάνε οι ωραίες λέξεις όταν δεν τις ακούμε πια;».


----------



## Zazula (Sep 8, 2008)

Elena said:


> Επειδή το ρεφλεκτέρ μπορεί να είναι οποιουδήποτε σχήματος (π.χ. τετράγωνο, ορθογώνιο, ακόμα κι ένα πτερύγιο ή ένας... τοίχος!), καλό είναι οι αποδόσεις με «ομπρέλα» να αποφεύγονται γενικότερα. Από εκεί και πέρα, ναι, λέγονται «ρεφλεκτέρ» και χρησιμοποιείται και ο όρος «ανακλαστήρας» (όπως, για παράδειγμα, εδώ).


Σωστά, το ρεφλεκτέρ κυκλοφορεί σε πολλά σχήματα (βλ. εδώ), και συνήθως σε εξωτερικά γυρίσματα ή φωτογραφήσεις θα παρατηρήσετε βοηθούς να κρατούν τέτοια κυκλικά ή οβάλ ρεφλεκτέρ, ασημένια ή χρυσαφιά, για να εξαλείφουν τις σκιές και να φωτίζουν ομοιόμορφα το πρόσωπο (τα ασημένια δίνουν σκληρό φως, τα χρυσαφιά κολακεύουν την επιδερμίδα). Κι εμένα με μπέρδεψε η αναφορά (αποκλειστικά) σε ομπρέλες στο αρχικό ποστ, οπότε +1 στον nickel για την αποφυγή αναφοράς της Μαίρης Πόπινς στον τίτλο του νήματος.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 8, 2008)

Σας μερσώ όλους ανεπιστρεπτί και να μου συγχωρήσετε τις ομπρελίτσες, δεν ήξερα, γι' αυτό ρώτησα :):)


Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious


----------



## JimAdams (Sep 24, 2009)

Άργησα να δω το συγκεκριμένο ποστ, πάντως έστω και κατόπιν εορτής Παλάβρα, μιας και έθιξες ορολογία από τα χωράφια μου, _ρεφλεκτέρ_ τους λέμε τους ανακλαστήρες. Οι οποίοι, όπως σωστά αναφέρθηκε, δεν περιορίζονται μόνο στις κλασσικές ομπρελίτσες, αλλά και σε οτιδήποτε άλλο μπορεί να λειτουργήσει ως τέτοιο(ς) ...πχ. φελιζόλ, άσπρο πανί κ.ο.κ.


----------

